

A primer on Bézier curves - Rod
http://www.ams.org/featurecolumn/archive/bezier.html

======
sgentle
That's pretty comprehensive, but this is the best introduction to Bezier
curves I've ever seen: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bezier_2_big.gif>

------
ilkhd2
The article has very good illustrations, I am wondering what was the software
used.

~~~
slackenerny
MetaPost would be the usual suspect, but he probably used his own Python-to-
PostScript wrapper: <http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/piscript/docs/piscript.html>
.

Recently many mathematicians I know are plotting with NodeBox which is a VJ
software akin to Proce55ing but using Python.

Edit: He also authored a lovely PostScript cook book
<http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/graphics/manual/>

~~~
ilkhd2
thanks, great info. P.S. AFAIK Processing is not 55 anymore

